# Turkeys in the Ogden area



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

I took my daughter's up on the youth turkey hunt today. Went up on Avon. I did not see a turkey or any sign of turkeys. I had some private property set up to hunt but it fell through. Anybody got any advice on other areas around Ogden that might be worth a try or that atleast hold turkeys?


----------



## Gilmoregirl (May 9, 2017)

Head up mantua. I haven't seen many beyond the forest service gate(if it's even open) there's a dirt road right before that that heads west up the hill. Heard a bunch up in there before all the campers and beer drinkers showed up. Might have pushed them up or south.


----------



## gtmtb (May 1, 2018)

In North Fork Park, bi centennial trail/dirt road has them. All the way to the north end lots of them. Probable a mile walk but fairly easy hike. Didn't see any around snow basin trails but on the old snow basin road on private drive had a bunch. If I see any closer or easier access will let you know.


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks guys I appreciate it. I will let you know if I head up that way


----------

